# UKC all breed Show-Washington



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

VVRTC SHOW 
2 All Breed Shows July 6th, 2007
Auburn, WA 
Friday of Washington Classic

VVRTC SHOW
3 All Breed Shows
1 RAT & AHT Specialty 
3 Terrier Race Events
Lynden WA 
August 3, 4, 5 2007

http://www.volcanoview.homestead.com/Events.html


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lets get Jack up there to win all those shows, yeah. lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. I plan on it.


----------

